# בכף אף



## MiamianIsraeli

איך לתרגם
 

המרכז הקהילתי בשכונה ועסקים מקומיים יחיו השדכונה *בכף אף*?


תודה רבה​


----------



## jupiter13

I have never heard this before, make sure you spelled it correctly.


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

Oops.

A couple of mistakes:

השכנוה ובכף אף

שכחתי את ה "ו" וטעיתי להקליד "ד" בשכונה.

 
אף על פי כן אני לא חושב שזה משפע.


----------



## Marnavot

It still doesn't make any sense...
"בכף אף"


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

I'm sorry, I can only assure you that that's what's written.


----------



## Marnavot

Are you sure there's no continuation to that? The way it is, it is not a complete sentence.


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

אוקיי, הנה כל המשפט:

 

המרכז הקהילתי בשכונה ועסקים מקומיים יחיו את השכונה ובכף אף יקלו על מערכות התחבורה הכלל העירונית.


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

.יש ביצה בפניי​ 
 
זה ביטואי אמרקאי. זאת אומרת שאני מתבייש.
 
חבר הראה לי שזה כתוב​ 
בכך אף​ 
אני ממש מצתאר​


----------



## Marnavot

Ah,  That way it makes sense!

My translation:
The neighborhood community center and other local businesses will revive the neighborhood, thus also easing the city's public transportation systems.

בכך= thus, thereby
אף= also, even


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

אלף סליחות​


----------



## Marnavot

!אין שום צורך להתנצל, זה בסדר גמור


----------

